# Ok What Is It?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& who makes it?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a watch!!!!

Did I get it right?

Do I win?

Don't know who makes it though.

Do I still win??


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

it appears to be a hommage watch- iwc mark 15, but I could be wrong


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

media_mute said:


> it appears to be a hommage watch- iwc mark 15.............


.........made by Sheng Ming Watch Industry Co Ltd


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> media_mute said:
> 
> 
> > it appears to be a hommage watch- iwc mark 15.............
> ...


Absolutely correct Alan, it`s the Sheng Ming M8073, give the man a gold star


















Oh well at least it`s different from the usual Rolex sub clones


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Nice "hommage/direct copy/replica/whatever" IWC Aquatimer Automatic 2000 too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Any good? How much is it?


I have no idea Chris I just found their site last night while looking for seagull











> Looking at their website they do loads of IWC "copies", Aquatimer, Flieger Chrono etc ...


I didn`t notice them, must have another peek


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > media_mute said:
> ...


Thanks for the gold star









I wonder how much the M8073 costs - minimum order 500 I expect ?

Speaking of IWC hommages, I got this one from Hong Kong for about Â£35 shipped - note the decorated rotor


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

it's decoration, but not as we know it


----------



## lordridley (Jan 9, 2006)

Must say this set me off on a search. The amount of styles, types and the sheer volume of watches available for export from china is remarkable. Take a look at the 'sheng ming M8091' just like an Omega diver.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I wonder where you'd buy these Sheng Ming things from if you wanted to? Hypothetically, of course...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Verkitso said:


> I wonder where you'd buy these Sheng Ming things from if you wanted to? Hypothetically, of course...


I haven`t a clue









You could send them an email and ask for the name of a distibutor


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I almost feel ashamed that I've asked...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Verkitso said:


> I almost feel ashamed that I've asked...


No reason to be, it was a resonable question









Anyway, never feel ashamed to ask, we don`t mind


----------

